# Retroarch Won't Detect 3DS Games



## GalaxyDreamer90 (Nov 12, 2018)

I finally modded my 3ds so I can makes files of my 3ds games to play in retroarch. After I make a file of my 3ds game I scan for the file using retroarch but it won't detect the game. By the way I'm trying to make a file of Pokemon Alpha Sapphire. Why won't retroarch detect my file. Sorry if I'm not giving enough detail.


----------



## Itzumi (Nov 12, 2018)

GalaxyDreamer90 said:


> I finally modded my 3ds so I can makes files of my 3ds games to play in retroarch. After I make a file of my 3ds game I scan for the file using retroarch but it won't detect the game. By the way I'm trying to make a file of Pokemon Alpha Sapphire. Why won't retroarch detect my file. Sorry if I'm not giving enough detail.


retroarch plays retro, nkt 3ds last time i checked


----------



## GalaxyDreamer90 (Nov 12, 2018)

What do you mean by nkt. Is that a file type.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 12, 2018)

GalaxyDreamer90 said:


> What do you mean by nkt. Is that a file type.


No its clearly a typo which should have been not instead of nkt. To clarify retroarch plays retro system games NOT 3ds.


----------



## GalaxyDreamer90 (Nov 12, 2018)

Okay actually retroarch has a citra core, which I downloaded by the way.


----------



## Dimensional (Nov 12, 2018)

GalaxyDreamer90 said:


> Okay actually retroarch has a citra core, which I downloaded by the way.


I know Libretro has a citra core for PC, but I didn't know it had a Citra core to play 3DS games on a 3DS. Kind of like playing PS1 games on an emulator that runs on a PS1.


----------



## GalaxyDreamer90 (Nov 12, 2018)

Dimensional said:


> I know Libretro has a citra core for PC, but I didn't know it had a Citra core to play 3DS games on a 3DS. Kind of like playing PS1 games on an emulator that runs on a PS1.


No I'm playing trying to play my 3ds games on my PC. Sorry for the confusion. I had to mod my 3ds so I can make files of my 3ds games to play on my PC.


----------



## TurdPooCharger (Nov 12, 2018)

Why not use the native Citra emulator?

https://citra-emu.org/


----------



## GalaxyDreamer90 (Nov 12, 2018)

I know I could but I really like retroarch because it does several emulators in one. Plus I really like its user interface.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 12, 2018)

GalaxyDreamer90 said:


> No I'm playing trying to play my 3ds games on my PC. Sorry for the confusion. I had to mod my 3ds so I can make files of my 3ds games to play on my PC.


So the issue is with retroarch on the pc? So this thread should be in the pc section and not in the 3ds homebrew section that is why people got confused as to what you are trying to do.


----------



## GalaxyDreamer90 (Nov 12, 2018)

Okay I'm sorry I though this might be the right place since I'm trying to use a 3ds emulator on my PC. I want aware there is a PC section.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 12, 2018)

GalaxyDreamer90 said:


> Okay I'm sorry I though this might be the right place since I'm trying to use a 3ds emulator on my PC. I want aware there is a PC section.


https://gbatemp.net/categories/computer-technology-and-gaming.272/


----------



## TurdPooCharger (Nov 12, 2018)

She could technically reply at the thread:

Citra - Unofficial \ Chinese builds discussion
if Citra core is inclusive.  

***

@GalaxyDreamer90, I would really consider using the native Citra emulator over RetroArch because RetroArch adds another layer of complications. 

RetroArch is usually good with well established classics and oldies cores. 

***

For Citra, dumping the 3DS cartridge games as  *.3ds format should be trimmed and decrypted.


----------



## GalaxyDreamer90 (Nov 12, 2018)

Okay thanks. Unfortunately it says I can only make one topic a day. I guess I'll ask there tomorrow or Wednesday since I'm usually busy Tuesdays.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TurdPooCharger said:


> She could technically reply at the thread:
> 
> Citra - Unofficial \ Chinese builds discussion
> if Citra core is inclusive.
> ...


How do I trim .3ds files that might be why retroarch isn't directing my .3ds file.


----------



## Dimensional (Nov 12, 2018)

GalaxyDreamer90 said:


> Okay thanks. Unfortunately it says I can only make one topic a day. I guess I'll ask there tomorrow or Wednesday since I'm usually busy Tuesdays.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Look up how to trim 3DS files. There are a few, including 3DSExplorer, and this page here: https://gbatemp.net/threads/3ds-rom-tool-rom_tool.349314/


----------



## GalaxyDreamer90 (Nov 12, 2018)

Okay searched how to trim .3ds files and going to try it.


----------



## TurdPooCharger (Nov 12, 2018)

@GalaxyDreamer90, there's a way to trim and decrypt *.3ds game roms in GodMode9. I don't remember the exact step-by-step in dumping those roms from physical 3DS carts as I no longer own any to verify.

Instructions in dumping a trimmed *.3ds can be read here:

GodMode9 Usage - Dumping a Game Cartridge

However, if you downloaded a full size & encrypted *.3ds rom from the Internet, you may:

*NCSD image options... → Trim file*
*NCSD image options... → Decrypt file (...) → Decrypt inplace*


----------



## GalaxyDreamer90 (Nov 12, 2018)

I tried trimming the file and also following the instructions in the link above and retroarch is still not detecting the game file.


----------



## Dimensional (Nov 12, 2018)

GalaxyDreamer90 said:


> I tried trimming the file and also following the instructions in the link above and retroarch is still not detecting the game file.


Have you tried the games on Citra directly instead of through retroarch's? And have you tried to load the game through Retroarch's normal menu or through it's desktop window?


----------



## GalaxyDreamer90 (Nov 12, 2018)

Yes I have tried it on citra directly and it works fine. And I try to load the game in retroarch through it's normal menu. How do I open it through it's desktop window.


----------



## Dimensional (Nov 12, 2018)

GalaxyDreamer90 said:


> Yes I have tried it on citra directly and it works fine. And I try to load the game in retroarch through it's normal menu. How do I open it through it's desktop window.


If it doesn't work through Retroarch's normal menu, then the desktop window won't make a difference, especially since the desktop window is still being worked on with various bugs and such. It appears to just be a problem related to something in the libretro implementation.


----------



## GalaxyDreamer90 (Nov 12, 2018)

how do I get it so that I can have the game listed in retroarch's normal menu.


----------



## Joom (Nov 20, 2018)

GalaxyDreamer90 said:


> how do I get it so that I can have the game listed in retroarch's normal menu.


You can't until RetroArch is fixed. Until then, just use Citra.


----------



## GalaxyDreamer90 (Nov 20, 2018)

I have given up on getting retroarch to detect my 3ds games. At least it is detecting my regular DS games.


----------

